# undervolting i9-10980HK



## xoaned (Aug 20, 2021)

quick question with throttlestop software, after you undervolt and restart pc and come back, are you supposed to see the previous voltages you selected in FIVR? in the top right corner. I restarted my laptop earlier for a test and after i restarted it still showed the offset. Went to work and now I come back and all i'm seeing is +0.0000. It was at -0.0918 earlier. My temps increased a bit since then so I'm thinking it didn't save, but new to undervolting and just don't want to try to push it and get any unnecessary crashes. I heard they don't affect system too bad aslong as you don't save permanently but yeah. Not exactly sure. Sorry probably a noob question.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2021)

xoaned said:


> undervolt and restart pc


After you restarted did you run ThrottleStop again? ThrottleStop will not do anything unless it is running. It does not run in the background unless you specifically tell it to. 

Some laptops might not reset the CPU voltage registers during a restart. They are supposed to reset everything but some do not.

If you want ThrottleStop to use use your previous voltages you have to tell it to do this. The default setting is for ThrottleStop not to save your voltages. That allows you to play around with the program and test for stability without your adjustments being used the next time you run ThrottleStop. If you are confident that your undervolt settings are 100% stable and you want to use those settings the next time you run ThrottleStop, select the bottom option, Save voltages immediately and press OK.






If you have questions, post a screenshot of the FIVR window so I can see how you have the program setup.


----------



## xoaned (Aug 20, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Some laptops might not reset the CPU voltage registers during a restart. They are supposed to reset everything but some do not.


 


So even though yesterday it was at -0.0918 and I hit "Save voltages immediately", it's now supposed to show the offset at 0.0000?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2021)

Can you show me the rest of your FIVR screenshot?

Some laptops are locking out CPU voltage control. This might only be available after a sleep resume cycle.


----------



## xoaned (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2021)

The screenshot shows that no voltages were entered into your Game profile and nothing was saved. Do not save voltages is selected. 

Were you using this same profile yesterday? You need to enter in the requested voltages for each profile that you are using. When you push the OK button, open up the FIVR window again and make sure that your settings are still there. Exit ThrottleStop and restart it. Open the FIVR window again and make sure that it is saving all of your settings.

It works correctly for me. If you tell ThrottleStop to save something it should be saving it.


----------



## xoaned (Aug 21, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The screenshot shows that no voltages were entered into your Game profile and nothing was saved. Do not save voltages is selected.
> 
> Were you using this same profile yesterday? You need to enter in the requested voltages for each profile that you are using. When you push the OK button, open up the FIVR window again and make sure that your settings are still there. Exit ThrottleStop and restart it. Open the FIVR window again and make sure that it is saving all of your settings.
> 
> It works correctly for me. If you tell ThrottleStop to save something it should be saving it.


yeah i don't think any of it saved. reapplied the settings and temps are cooler. was just being more cautious because first time using this software and I didn't know if I set the offset to -0.0918 and then restart and then seeing 0.000 like if that was the new -0.0918 and if i turned it back down another -0.0918 if it woulda been like -0.1836 or something too much. not sure if you get what im saying lol kind of hard to type out what i was thinking. probably just a bit paranoid because I spent a bunch on this laptop and just got it like 2 days ago haha. thanks for the replies man.


----------

